# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ی سوال کلی ( شاید برای شما هم اتفاق بیوفتد )

## POKER

خب اولا عذرخواهی میکنم بابت عنوان اصن چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسید که بنویسم از اونورم اصلا سوال یادم نمیومد چی قرار بود ازتون بپرسم |: خلاصه این مدت خیلی ذهنم درگیره خدا به داد همه پشت کنکوریا برسه انشالله امسال همه کشور زیر 100 بشن  :Yahoo (4):  خلاصه سرتون و درد نیارم


دوستان اگه کسی بیاد همه درسارو تا خرداد ببنده و زا خرداد به بعد کنکور 10 سال اخیر چه تجربی چه ریاضی ( برای شیمی و عمومیاش و فیزیکش ) بزنه بنظرتون درصداش چطور از آب در میاد ؟ یکی بود میگفت با این روش حداقل 60 درصد تستارو میشه تکرار کرد ... چقدر حرفش صحت داره  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Shah1n

> خب اولا عذرخواهی میکنم بابت عنوان اصن چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسید که بنویسم از اونورم اصلا سوال یادم نمیومد چی قرار بود ازتون بپرسم |: خلاصه این مدت خیلی ذهنم درگیره خدا به داد همه پشت کنکوریا برسه انشالله امسال همه کشور زیر 100 بشن  خلاصه سرتون و درد نیارم
> 
> 
> دوستان اگه کسی بیاد همه درسارو تا خرداد ببنده و زا خرداد به بعد کنکور 10 سال اخیر چه تجربی چه ریاضی ( برای شیمی و عمومیاش و فیزیکش ) بزنه بنظرتون درصداش چطور از آب در میاد ؟ یکی بود میگفت با این روش حداقل 60 درصد تستارو میشه تکرار کرد ... چقدر حرفش صحت داره


شما به صحتش کاری نداشته باش
بخون بهترین نتیجه ممکن واسه زمان باقی مونده رو میگیری
دنبال حاشیه نباش فقط بخون

----------


## mania868

> خب اولا عذرخواهی میکنم بابت عنوان اصن چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسید که بنویسم از اونورم اصلا سوال یادم نمیومد چی قرار بود ازتون بپرسم |: خلاصه این مدت خیلی ذهنم درگیره خدا به داد همه پشت کنکوریا برسه انشالله امسال همه کشور زیر 100 بشن  خلاصه سرتون و درد نیارم
> 
> 
> دوستان اگه کسی بیاد همه درسارو تا خرداد ببنده و زا خرداد به بعد کنکور 10 سال اخیر چه تجربی چه ریاضی ( برای شیمی و عمومیاش و فیزیکش ) بزنه بنظرتون درصداش چطور از آب در میاد ؟ یکی بود میگفت با این روش حداقل 60 درصد تستارو میشه تکرار کرد ... چقدر حرفش صحت داره


بستگی ب استراتژی داره
ولی فک کنم همون 50 تا 60 درصد رو اگ خوب بخونید بشه بدست اورد

----------

